# Ist mein PC sauber?



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

Wie kann ich sicherstellen, dass mein PC nicht von irgendwelchen Krankheiten befallen ist, die z.B. den hier z.Z. laufenden DDos-Angriff unterstützen? Ich benutze Internet CbC. Der Anschluss läuft über eine analoges Modem. Was anderes lohnt sich bei mir nicht, weil ich das Internet in der Regel höchstens 2 Stunden pro Woche nutze. 

Ich bin ein so genannter DAU, aber zumindest ein höchst vorsichtiger. Antivir läuft in etwa einmal pro Woche und hat bisher noch nichts gefunden.

mfg Gast!


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Januar 2006)

Gast! schrieb:
			
		

> Antivir läuft in etwa einmal pro Woche und hat bisher noch nichts gefunden.


Leg dir ein vernünftiges AV-Progamm zu. Antivir  in der kostenlos Version ist nicht zu empfehlen,
jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.  Ein  PC, den ich untersuchte, der mit AntiVir  "ausgestattet" war 
meldet Antivir als virenfrei
(war aber sogar sichtbar verseucht,  IE Startseite verbogen) , fand ein namhaftes AV-Programm 15 Viren/Trojaner
und beseitigte diese auch. 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

habe wohl am falschen Thread gehangen. Danke Mod´s fürs verschieben. 

Ist das kostenlose Antivir trotz der regelmäßigen Updates nicht zu empfehlen? Wie kann ich feststellen, ob mein PC in einem dieser Bot-Netze hängt und evtl. woanders Schaden anrichtet? Wo finde ich solche Dateien?

Ich habe meinen PC schon nach den Vorschlägen in Computerbetrug und Dialerschutz eingestellt und zusätzlich alle 118, 0137, 0190, und 0900 Nummern sperren lassen aber ich bin nicht sicher, ob das schon ausreicht.

Bitte nicht böse sein wegen der vielen Fragen, aber ich habe bis kürzlich keinen PC besessen und muß den ganzen Kram erst mal lernen.

mfg Gast1


----------



## drboe (2 Januar 2006)

Gast! schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das kostenlose Antivir trotz der regelmäßigen Updates nicht zu empfehlen?


Es ist besser als gar nichts. Ich habe das Produkt lange Zeit benutzt und nie einen Virus gehabt. Als Antivir dann einen meldete, war's ein Fehlalarm. Das wurde aber erst klar, nachdem Antivir auch die Original-Datei von der Installations CD als verseucht identifizierte, andere Virenscanner aber nichts fanden. 



			
				Gast! schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich feststellen, ob mein PC in einem dieser Bot-Netze hängt und evtl. woanders Schaden anrichtet? Wo finde ich solche Dateien?


Mehr dazu siehe z. B. auch http://www.trojaner-info.de

Einen 100%igen Schutz gibt es vermutlich nicht. Gut wäre es nur, wenn Du überhaupt keine neuen Programme auf Deinem System zulässt. In der Praxis ist das natürlich Fiktion. Dennoch sollte man nicht alles installieren, nur weil ein "guter Freund" das Programm empfiehlt oder man meint, man müsse Alles einmal ausprobieren. Die erwähnten  Freunde sollen auch die Finger vom PC lassen, wenn sie nicht erklären können oder wollen, was sie warum verändern. Nichts gegen echte Hilfen, aber es gibt auch "Künstler", die es schaffen jeden PC vollständig zu verwanzen.

Dann sollte man entweder auf den Internet Explorer verzichten (Opera und Firefox sind gute Alternativen) oder ihn so konfigurieren, wie beim Heise-Browsercheck empfohlen. Ganz ehrlich gesagt: wenn der IE sicher konfiguriert ist, kann man damit kaum noch eine Seite im Internet aufrufen. Also besser weg damit. Auch Outlook und Outlok Express würde ich meiden.

Emails aus dubioser Quelle (spam) entsorgen. Mails mit englischem Betrefff von deutschen Freunden sind ebenfalls verdächtig. Nicht öffnen - und weg damit. HTML-Mails in Text wandeln lassen (nicht als HTML anzeigen). Keineswegs auf Links in solchen Mails klicken.



			
				Gast! schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe meinen PC schon nach den Vorschlägen in Computerbetrug und Dialerschutz eingestellt und zusätzlich alle 118, 0137, 0190, und 0900 Nummern sperren lassen aber ich bin nicht sicher, ob das schon ausreicht.


Richtig sicher ist ein PC eigentlich nur noch, wenn er nicht vernetzt ist. Das ist keine wirkliche  Option, aber so ist es. Wenn Du einen Internet Zugang hast, dann nutze regelmäßig die Möglichkeit von Updates der Anbieter, insbesondere von Microsoft (Windows Update). Wer dauerhaft mit ungepatchtem PC ins Internet geht, handelt extrem leichtsinnig.

M. Boettcher


----------



## advisor (2 Januar 2006)

Zusätzlich zum bisher geschriebenen empfehle ich regelmäßige Besuche des Windows Live Safety Center:
http://safety.live.com/


----------



## Devilfrank (3 Januar 2006)

advisor schrieb:
			
		

> Zusätzlich zum bisher geschriebenen empfehle ich regelmäßige Besuche des Windows Live Safety Center:
> http://safety.live.com/



Das ist im Moment nicht hilfreich, da es in der gegenwärtigen Beta-Phase nur für US-Bürger nutzbar ist.


----------



## stefanhupe (3 Januar 2006)

> Antivir läuft in etwa einmal pro Woche und hat bisher noch nichts gefunden.



Ich finde, dass AntiVir keinen schlechten Einstieg darstellt und eine gewisse Grundorientierung geben kann. Später sollte man sich aber ein "besseres" zulegen.

Um nochmals auf deine Frage zurückzukommen, da kann ich von meiner Webseite www.internetgefahren.de zitieren:



> *Zusammenfassung aller genannten Schutzmaßnahmen*
> 
> 1) Halten Sie alle *Programme auf dem neusten Stand*, denn nur aktuelle Programme schützen vor neuen Gefahren! (Virenschutzprogramm, Firewall, Windows usw.)
> 
> ...



Einiges wiederholt sich, aber du wirst bestimmt auch neue Aspekte finden.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2006)

Danke an alle, ich werde die Ratschläge beherzigen.

mfg Gast!


----------

